# steps to become certifyed tree climber/ worker



## inbilya (Nov 8, 2013)

I was studying tree work on my own, a lot of time invested. I think I am ready for a certification test, or will be soon. problem is it appears I have to work for 1 1/2 years for tree service company before they will let me take this test. am I understanding it correctly? is there any other way?


----------



## Zale (Nov 8, 2013)

Qualification is based on education level or experience in the field. Self taught doesn't fly.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Nov 22, 2013)

Nope, no other way. I got my isa after three years of groundy work and study. Keeping up on ceu seems pointless sometimes but I find I learn or remember something every time I do a study.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## peetar (Nov 22, 2013)

this is whats crazy about the system. A person can study trees and work the ground, and then someone asks the CA if they can take down the tree for them. They say "no problem" , but they want to tie in low, rig low, and cut low because they are scared to go where they need to go to do it right.

A hillbilly that ties a 2 under 1 over tauteline and uses his landyard, is going to be safer for all involved, if he takes down a tree instead of a CA that has little climbing experiance.

Sorry,

but rigging 6 ft. higher and tieing it off 6 ft. farther is so much more important than knowing the latin name for a species.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 23, 2013)

Silly $hit... stoopid $hit...


----------



## BC WetCoast (Nov 30, 2013)

peetar said:


> this is whats crazy about the system. A person can study trees and work the ground, and then someone asks the CA if they can take down the tree for them. They say "no problem" , but they want to tie in low, rig low, and cut low because they are scared to go where they need to go to do it right.
> 
> A hillbilly that ties a 2 under 1 over tauteline and uses his landyard, is going to be safer for all involved, if he takes down a tree instead of a CA that has little climbing experiance.
> 
> ...



We've had this argument many times before, but being an arborist is more than just being able to remove trees. In fact, for many tree care companies, tree removal is but a minor portion of the business.


----------



## treetopjunkie39 (Nov 30, 2013)

BC WetCoast said:


> We've had this argument many times before, but being an arborist is more than just being able to remove trees. In fact, for many tree care companies, tree removal is but a minor portion of the business.


Im not new to this field.4th gen cutter.i have my own tree service for some time now.we specialize in dead/dangerous tree removal here in marion indiana.that is our biggest part of our business.maybe he should figure what type of tree industry he wants to do and then go for it.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 1, 2013)

peetar said:


> this is whats crazy about the system. A person can study trees and work the ground, and then someone asks the CA if they can take down the tree for them. They say "no problem" , but they want to tie in low, rig low, and cut low because they are scared to go where they need to go to do it right.
> 
> A hillbilly that ties a 2 under 1 over tauteline and uses his landyard, is going to be safer for all involved, if he takes down a tree instead of a CA that has little climbing experiance.
> 
> ...


Its true that there are many CA's out there that just have it for the paper, but there are many more who can do all aspects of tree work. The big shows have lots of guys who are CA's that would have no clue in a tree. I met several BCMA's in cali that had no clue as far as real field work goes. The small mom and pop deals however, like the many here, are CA's and can do epic level Jedi chit in the tree. All depends on the individual. I have often said, and sometimes with negative feedback. That if you are a CA, than you should be able to do the work aloft. That is the definition of a Arborist. Someone who just looks up from the ground is a Botanist or Biologist. Now, with all that in mind, if you are upper management, run a desk and a CA, but used to be in the field. Then your still a CA, just a smarter one! Doing removals is just one aspect of it. I know several guys who are real good at running a saw and bombing the chit out of a tree, but have no clue if they where asked to prune a tree for structure. To them, pruning means "point at the one ya want gone" I would rather prune a tree than remove it. Ya can only remove a tree once, ya can prune it and return for several years, making much more money off that one client than the one time ya kill it.


----------



## Pelorus (Dec 1, 2013)

It's commendable that the OP is investing time & effort into learning about tree work. I've run into lotsa guys that are into this gig only for the paycheque. Hoping my son will write the CA exam this winter at the ISA (Ontario) conference as well as a local competitor / friend.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 2, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> Its true that there are many CA's out there that just have it for the paper, but there are many more who can do all aspects of tree work. The big shows have lots of guys who are CA's that would have no clue in a tree. I met several BCMA's in cali that had no clue as far as real field work goes. The small mom and pop deals however, like the many here, are CA's and can do epic level Jedi chit in the tree. All depends on the individual. I have often said, and sometimes with negative feedback. That if you are a CA, than you should be able to do the work aloft. That is the definition of a Arborist. Someone who just looks up from the ground is a Botanist or Biologist. Now, with all that in mind, if you are upper management, run a desk and a CA, but used to be in the field. Then your still a CA, just a smarter one! Doing removals is just one aspect of it. I know several guys who are real good at running a saw and bombing the chit out of a tree, but have no clue if they where asked to prune a tree for structure. To them, pruning means "point at the one ya want gone" I would rather prune a tree than remove it. Ya can only remove a tree once, ya can prune it and return for several years, making much more money off that one client than the one time ya kill it.



As this industry evolves over time, there is going to be specialization. You can see this in engineering, medicine or industrial forestry. Back in the day, foresters were also loggers, then as people became educated, the foresters/planners/logging engineers split away from the loggers and only provided the plans. Now foresters are even more specialized into planning, silviculture etc and most never see a logging operation. 

I see the same happening with arborists. Over time, Certified Arborist designation will evolve to the level of professional engineers/accountants/forester etc. They will create the plans/prescriptions which are handed over to the tree workers to implement. 

As the role trees play in climate change is promoted, I see local governments exerting more regulatory control on tree care (consider it the equivelent of building permits for house construction/renovation) and requiring some form of registered professional arborist (whether it is through the ISA or some other regulating agency) to oversee the tree care. 

Just the way I'm reading the tea leaves of the future.


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 2, 2013)

git on it i was updating my CA tonite doing CEU online quizz after 30 plus years I'm still learning stuff and applying it in the field gotta say the ISA web sites a wee clunky you just have to punch n try about to find the pages needed and now have to purchase and add to cart your quizz before you can do it,, hmm bother...


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 2, 2013)

derwoodii said:


> git on it i was updating my CA tonite doing CEU online quizz after 30 plus years I'm still learning stuff and applying it in the field gotta say the ISA web sites a wee clunky you just have to punch n try about to find the pages needed and now have to purchase and add to cart your quizz before you can do it,, hmm bother...


You ever use Len Phillips seminars, free and easy to use. Jeffery turned me onto it, I try to do a couple a week. http://on-line-seminars.com/


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 2, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> You ever use Len Phillips seminars, free and easy to use. Jeffery turned me onto it, I try to do a couple a week. http://on-line-seminars.com/



wow brilliant i will subscribe get on that thanks


----------



## Steve Voss (Dec 5, 2013)

what materials are you using to study, and what If you run your own business and you do tree removals, does that qualify as experience to the ISA..


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 8, 2013)

Yep, it does. They sell the study guide, which is really a test answer book. If you master the book, you will pass the test. I contacted ISA about that, they gave me a big long answer on why it is the way it is. Its pretty easy now, as compared to years ago. The study guide was just that back then, a guide, not a answer sheet, you still had to read and learn other things as there was Q's not covered in the book. Not that way anymore.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah, I saw all the notes and books my father needed to get his. I was like "yay FCAT generation!".

Ceus can be found in isa magazines and online but the certification guide is really all you need to pass the test and I haven't needed to actually know 1/2 of the stuff in there to do my job.

Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 11, 2013)

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Ceus can be found in isa magazines and online but the certification guide is really all you need to pass the test and I haven't needed to actually know 1/2 of the stuff in there to do my job.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk



Because most people tend to specialize, they won't use a lot of the material in the book. Every certifying/registering organization (think engineers, dentists, nurses, accountants) have a threshold of knowledge they expect their members to know, usually a fairly broad range of knowledge of that field. The CPA exam will cover finance, tax law and corporate accounting, although any individual may only practice in one facet of the field.


----------



## KG441c (Dec 24, 2013)

SecondGenMonkey said:


> Nope, no other way. I got my isa after three years of groundy work and study. Keeping up on ceu seems pointless sometimes but I find I learn or remember something every time I do a study.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS500 using Tapatalk



Does cert. differ state to state


----------



## KG441c (Dec 24, 2013)

Does certification differ state to state?


----------



## KG441c (Dec 24, 2013)

Doea certification differ from state to state


----------



## KG441c (Dec 24, 2013)

how do u delete a post made by mistake?


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Dec 24, 2013)

I think a mod has to.
You can edit it to something along the lines of "please delete" though

sent using logic and reason from a device forged of witchcraft.


----------

